# Boycott Uber if you can, they treat us like a trash



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

I quit driving for Uber because Uber treats drivers like a trash, easy come, easy go, I highly disagree about the "permanent deactivation as a final decision" without a fair chance to the driver to appeal and defend himself. I am taking them soon to court for this specific issue,, even criminals have right to defend themselves. And the arbitration they are talking about is just a sham. I believe they have no legal investigation team as they claim, they even hire cheap labor from overseas to work as customer support and they are not well trained to resolve issues. We need with each attempt of deactivation a court order from the state and jury to decide if the driver is guilty or not guilty and then Uber decide to reactivate or permanently deactivate the driver.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Welcome to UP.net.

Just get a real job and forget about this dumb Uber gig. If it doesn't work for you then move on and improve your life. Taking Uber to court is a joke. You'll never get a lawyer to represent you on contingency because you have zero chance of winning anything of value.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

Please come back and let us know how the court case went.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Welcome to UP.net.
> 
> Just get a real job and forget about this dumb Uber gig. If it doesn't work for you then move on and improve your life. Taking Uber to court is a joke. You'll never get a lawyer to represent you on contingency because you have zero chance of winning anything of value.


Thanks but you are wrong, yes we can sue Uber and win. Especially when it comes to the violation of their privacy policy of arbitration and misconduct and wrong doing and misclassifying us as independent contractors and more.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Bestjobs said:


> Thanks but you are wrong, yes we can sue Uber and win. Especially when it comes to the violation of their privacy policy of arbitration and misconduct and wrong doing and misclassifying us as independent contractors and more.


Haha. Heard it all before. Good luck.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

welikecamping said:


> Please come back and let us know how the court case went.


Yes I will, I am taking them soon to the court and asking for jury duty , my account is still active as a driver but my husband account has been permanently deactivated upon a mistake from the car dealership where he financed the car, the dealer provide the wrong Vin number and they accused him of uploading an alterd document,, all efforts of arbitration with them failed and now we are seeking a trial and jury duty.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i quit uber 6 months ago. Now there are 50 other drivers that took my place


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

But soon all the drivers who applied will stop with the arise of the new ride share such as tryp , Qaar and Nomad


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> Thanks but you are wrong, yes we can sue Uber and win. Especially when it comes to the violation of their privacy policy of arbitration and misconduct and wrong doing and misclassifying us as independent contractors and more.


Were you smart enough to opt out of arbitration? Either way, I wish you all the best in finding an attorney to represent you. It's notr worth their time and you can't afford to pay up front so follow the advice above and get a real job.

By the way, tryp is a scam.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Were you smart enough to opt out of arbitration? Either way, I wish you all the best in finding an attorney to represent you. It's notr worth their time and you can't afford to pay up front so follow the advice above and get a real job.
> 
> By the way, tryp is a scam.


I already have a lawyer. And we will win. Read the articles that I attached and you will see that other did it and so will I.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

two questions - did your Attorney recommend jury duty as a resolution?

And, where did you attach these articles?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> I already have a lawyer. And we will win. Read the articles that I attached and you will see that other did it and so will I.


Given that you have no idea what you are talking about since you don't know what "jury duty" is, I'm thinking you are not going to get very far.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

https://blogs.findlaw.com/law_and_life/2017/03/3-common-myths-about-wrongful-termination-claims.html
https://www.job-law.com/can-independent-contractor-sue-wrongful-termination/
https://www.google.com/amp/s/caseyl...ontractors-sue-for-wrongful-termination-in-pa





UBER wrongful deactivation lawyer - Downtown LA Law Group


UBER Wrongful Deactivation Lawyer You may drive Uber for a few hours a week for extra income or you may drive full time to make ends meet. No matter what the circumstances, you should be treated properly and fairly by the company. If Uber does not treat you well and chooses to deactivate you, you




downtownlalaw.com


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bestjobs said:


> I already have a lawyer. And we will win. Read the articles that I attached and you will see that other did it and so will I.


I love your enthusiasm and positivity. You go get them girl


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Given that you have no idea what you are talking about since you don't know what "jury duty" is, I'm thinking you are not going to get very far.


I will come back after I win and let you know.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I love your enthusiasm and positivity. You go get them girl


Thanks for your positive reaction.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Given that you have no idea what you are talking about since you don't know what "jury duty" is, I'm thinking you are not going to get very far.


Hahah,, we will see, wait for my update after winning.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> I will come back after I win and let you know.
> 
> 
> Thanks for your positive reaction.
> ...


That's fine but please also remember to come back in 3 years and admit you were wrong.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> That's fine but please also remember to come back in 3 years and admit you were wrong.


No I am not wrong, Uber is guilty in many aspects I believe you work for them, that is why you defend them a lot but when they fire you, you will understand what I am talking about. By the way my Uber driver account is still active, I volunteerly quit to support my husband who got permanently deactivated because he uploaded the document that Carrys the wrong Vin number of the car, the wrong Vin number that was provided wrong from the dealership, but Uber accused him of uploading an alterd document despite we submitted a proof that the dealership is the one who provided the wrong Vin number and my husband never alterd any document, we are taking the dealership as well to court for compensation but Uber will have to pay for failing to resolve the issue in a friendly manner.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

If100.000 drivers would start and join a class action against Uber or Lyft it would change things . Like when drivers go on strike. Everyone should be on the same page. I believe the people can win against those big corporations. Maybe I am a dreamer 🤷‍♀️


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> If100.000 drivers would start and join a class action against Uber or Lyft it would change things . Like when drivers go on strike. Everyone should be on the same page. I believe the people can win against those big corporations. Maybe I am a dreamer &#129335;‍♀


No, you are not a dreamer, you are amazing, you are absolutely right. But I wish if all drivers will listens and cooperate but unfortunately ,, drivers need to make living that is why it is hard at the moment but when the competition arise such as Tryp, Qaar and Nomad may be they will.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Let me let you in on a little secret. I did sue uber as lead plaintiff in a class action law suit and it looks like our settlement will be approved. The time and energy involved is substantial and it has almost nothing to do with right and wrong or justice. You can hold onto it and let it poison you or you can get on with your life.

Again, tryp is a scam, please stop shilling for them.

And by the way, if you weren't brand new here you would know I'm not an uber employee but how easy it is to sling insults on the web.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Yes it's like Comcast and Verizon. Now people prefer to dosteaming


Disgusted Driver said:


> Let me let you in on a little secret. I did sue uber as lead plaintiff in a class action law suit and it looks like our settlement will be approved. The time and energy involved is substantial and it has almost nothing to do with right and wrong or justice. You can hold onto it and let it poison you or you can get on with your life.
> 
> Again, tryp is a scam, please stop shilling for them.
> 
> And by the way, if you weren't brand new here you would know I'm not an uber employee but how easy it is to sling insults on the web.


May I ask what is the class action ? Are you getting compensations?


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

We will take our chance and wish for the best, my husband is a victim of a wrong doing from the dealership that provided the wrong Vin and from Uber who did not want even to hear us.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Yes it's like Comcast and Verizon. Now people prefer to dosteaming
> 
> May I ask what is the class action ? Are you getting compensations?


It was over up front pricing 3 years ago, waiting for court approval and then we will get a few bucks, nothing special.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Yes it's like Comcast and Verizon. Now people prefer to dosteaming
> 
> May I ask what is the class action ? Are you getting compensations?


Hello, I am in a process , I did not meet my lawyer yet but soon I will, but I have multiple accusation for Uber and for the dealership that provided the wrong Vin number of the car and caused Uber to accuse my husband of uploading an alterd document, but I will file a class action law suit to change or modify the permanent deactivation policy, I will let you know.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

The queen &#128120; said:


> If100.000 drivers would start and join a class action against Uber or Lyft it would change things . Like when drivers go on strike. Everyone should be on the same page. I believe the people can win against those big corporations. Maybe I am a dreamer &#129335;‍♀


There have been Class Action Lawsuits. Hopefully, there's one coming for unjust deactivations.

To the OP, most here know Uber is a vile, ruthless and malicious company. Yet most continue to drive because the alternative with Lyft isn't better.

Best of luck to you and your spouse.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> It was over up front pricing 3 years ago, waiting for court approval and then we will get a few bucks, nothing special.


Yes, for class action law suit you are right, you end up getting pennies, but for my husband case Uber is involved in a wrong doing and unlawful termination with a misconduct as they approved his document that Carrys the wrong Vin and allowed him to drive for four month which put him in a risk of getting involved in a car accident with no insurance coverage as the vin in the insurance card that Uber approved was wrong. This is negligence and misconduct from Uber. And with all efforts that we made to explain that the dealership is the one who provided the wrong Vin of the vehicle they did not allow a chance , that proves Uber does not comply with their privacy policy of arbitration add to that the misclassification of drivers as independent contractors( this is a class action lawsuit) if a driver gets fired then the driver is an employee. Add to that the wrong doing because of the wrongful termination that caused damage financial and emotional, by the way any one can sue any one for wrong doing that have caused damage, that is why when the Jury and the Judge prove to Uber that David not guilty Uber will pay the price for their wrong doing, add to that lack to none of investigation that they claim they have, they hire overseas customer support to resolve drivers legal issues and they claim these people are a legal investigation team?? A legal investigation team should be a judge, Jury , state court house they are the only legal entities to give a decision if a driver is guilty or not guilty.



Bestjobs said:


> No, you are not a dreamer, you are amazing, you are absolutely right. But I wish if all drivers will listens and cooperate but unfortunately ,, drivers need to make living that is why it is hard at the moment but when the competition arise such as Tryp, Qaar and Nomad may be they will.


You are right Queen, I realized Uber is up to something since they announced self driving cars ,i was sure if it ever happen and become reality they will kick out all the drivers who made efforts and sacrifice to build Uber up. I just had to drive because Lyft was a bit slow that time in my area.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

+1

Just like I do Amazon.


----------



## percy_ardmore (Jun 4, 2019)

All gig jobs can and will terminate you at will based on a bogus complaint from user and you have no recourse, will not even know reason, cust doesn't like the way you look or smell. Maybe being an employee would at least address this judge and jury without trial issue.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

percy_ardmore said:


> All gig jobs can and will terminate you at will based on a bogus complaint from user and you have no recourse, will not even know reason, cust doesn't like the way you look or smell. Maybe being an employee would at least address this judge and jury without trial issue.


 Thanks for the feedback, this is what I am going to fight for, either Uber reclassify drivers as employees or give more protection to drivers as independent contractors especially when it comes to the permanent deactivation as a final decision,, we have to make all decisions of permanent deactivation addressed by state court, judge and jury. I do not trust Uber investigation team I believe they never exist and it is just a sham and even they exist they are not doing their job.



Invisible said:


> There have been Class Action Lawsuits. Hopefully, there's one coming for unjust deactivations.
> 
> To the OP, most here know Uber is a vile, ruthless and malicious company. Yet most continue to drive because the alternative with Lyft isn't better.
> 
> Best of luck to you and your spouse.


I will do my best working with the lawyer for the biggest class action lawsuit to fight permanent deactivation as a final decision.


----------



## Wonkytonk (Jan 28, 2018)

Bestjobs said:


> No I am not wrong, Uber is guilty in many aspects I believe you work for them, that is why you defend them a lot but when they fire you, you will understand what I am talking about. By the way my Uber driver account is still active, I volunteerly quit to support my husband who got permanently deactivated because he uploaded the document that Carrys the wrong Vin number of the car, the wrong Vin number that was provided wrong from the dealership, but Uber accused him of uploading an alterd document despite we submitted a proof that the dealership is the one who provided the wrong Vin number and my husband never alterd any document, we are taking the dealership as well to court for compensation but Uber will have to pay for failing to resolve the issue in a friendly manner.


You don't seem to understand that when you first accepted the terms of the service agreement with uber which allowed you two to drive you agreed to binding arbitration in all matters as it relates to driving for uber, so that legally, unless there's a specific statute somewhere that prohibits it, you're stuck with dealing with arbitration to resolve any issues.

The dealership is probably worth the effort, because in all likelyhood your husband didn't have an arbitration agreement with them, but what's really interesting about your case is that since it's your husband I'm wondering if you can skirt the arbitration clause and sue on the basis of loss of affection and sundry other marital bliss stuff, and sue uber not as a driver with her own driver related complaint about an issue with the way uber treated her, but as a wife currently suffering immensely emotionally from the actions uber negligently took against your husband.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Great answer Wonky, I will take it all on consideration. Thanks


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bestjobs said:


> Yes I will, I am taking them soon to the court and asking for jury duty , my account is still active as a driver but my husband account has been permanently deactivated upon a mistake from the car dealership where he financed the car, the dealer provide the wrong Vin number and they accused him of uploading an alterd document,, all efforts of arbitration with them failed and now we are seeking a trial and jury duty.


Have fun on Jury duty! Bring a book, waiting in the queue can be tedious.

As a side note, last time I was oink Jury Duty I met a bored housewife with a great set of rebuilds.

We got dismissed at the same time. We also got off at the same time.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

The fact that this person actually tried to talk about Tryp in a positive manner, tells us everything we need to know about them.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Good luck to you. If you report back to us that you won your case, you'll be an inspiration to others who have a legitimate case against Uber, but won't do anything about it.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Amos69 said:


> Have fun on Jury duty! Bring a book, waiting in the queue can be tedious.
> 
> As a side note, last time I was oink Jury Duty I met a bored housewife with a great set of rebuilds.
> 
> We got dismissed at the same time. We also got off at the same time.


Thanks


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bestjobs said:


> Thanks


Sometimes it takes 1 person to take a giant down. Again good luck and let us know.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Illini said:


> Good luck to you. If you report back to us that you won your case, you'll be an inspiration to others who have a legitimate case against Uber, but won't do anything about it.


Thanks Illini, this is what I am exactly going to do, after done with my husband case , I will be supporting millions of victim drivers who had been deactivated unfairly without a chance to defend themselves, together we can change the life. I am just waiting to meet my lawyer face to face to discuss all details, once I get more news I will update you all. Thanks all for the support.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Sometimes it takes 1 person to take a giant down. Again good luck and let us know.


Thanks Queen, I love your comment, we have to take the giant down if that giant is a tyrant.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> Hello, I am in a process , I did not meet my lawyer yet but soon I will, but I have multiple accusation for Uber and for the dealership that provided the wrong Vin number of the car and caused Uber to accuse my husband of uploading an alterd document, but I will file a class action law suit to change or modify the permanent deactivation policy, I will let you know.


So you don't have a lawyer yet. I understand your anger and you are correct, anyone can sue anyone else for anything BUT no attorney is going to take this unless you pay up front and you will be wasting your money. Don't let your anger get the best of you. Easy to sue dealer in small claims for actual damages due to their error, very expensive to sue uber, VERY!


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Droosk said:


> The fact that this person actually tried to talk about Tryp in a positive manner, tells us everything we need to know about them.


 Tryp, nomad and Qaar are three new ride share companies that vow to support drivers and give them 100% of the fare in exchange of a monthly prescription from drivers from $39 to $149 per month and only $2 flat rate for each trip from riders.



Disgusted Driver said:


> So you don't have a lawyer yet. I understand your anger and you are correct, anyone can sue anyone else for anything BUT no attorney is going to take this unless you pay up front and you will be wasting your money. Don't let your anger get the best of you. Easy to sue dealer in small claims for actual damages due to their error, very expensive to sue uber, VERY!


No, Uber will go to court and be sued for millions of dollars for their wrong doing add to that a big class action lawsuit. I will get back to you soon with more good news.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

kingcorey321 said:


> i quit uber 6 months ago. Now there are 50 other drivers that took my place


Sure, but even 10 new drivers couldn't replace an experienced one. Some of the things here sound like the average driver experience. It's true, you don't get much appreciation other then meaningless badges that somehow seem to actually boost a less knowledgeable driver's morale.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

It's for situations just like these why we need AB5 and a union. You could atleast grieve and get your job back if you were falsely accused.


----------



## Droosk (Sep 1, 2014)

We all know what Tryp is. Its more commonly known as a scam. Because thats what it is. Anyone who promotes Tryp is a scammer, or incredibly stupid.

Which one are you?


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> If100.000 drivers would start and join a class action against Uber or Lyft it would change things . Like when drivers go on strike. Everyone should be on the same page. I believe the people can win against those big corporations. Maybe I am a dreamer &#129335;‍♀


Strike? Uber is not the problem. It's the drivers who tolerate Uber BS with 100 drivers ready to take the place of each driver treated like road kill. Wake up.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Bestjobs said:


> Tryp, nomad and Qaar are three new ride share companies that vow to support drivers and give them...


Tryp's business model is flawed. Basically you have to commit $150 or more monthly? There's no guarantee when it comes to "unlimited rides" 50 or 100, you can only do so much in a week/month. The name itself doesn't sound appealing.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Tony73 said:


> Tryp's business model is flawed. Basically you have to commit $150 or more monthly? There's no guarantee when it comes to "unlimited rides" 50 or 100, you can only do so much in a week/month. The name itself doesn't sound appealing.


We have to give them a chance and see.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

IR12 said:


> Strike? Uber is not the problem. It's the drivers who tolerate Uber BS with 100 drivers ready to take the place of each driver treated like road kill. Wake up.


I am sure they are more than 100 drivers who would strike for better pay . People need to come together. Maybe we should organize a march .


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Bestjobs said:


> No I am not wrong, Uber is guilty in many aspects I believe you work for them, that is why you defend them a lot but when they fire you, you will understand what I am talking about. By the way my Uber driver account is still active, I volunteerly quit to support my husband who got permanently deactivated because he uploaded the document that Carrys the wrong Vin number of the car, the wrong Vin number that was provided wrong from the dealership, but Uber accused him of uploading an alterd document despite we submitted a proof that the dealership is the one who provided the wrong Vin number and my husband never alterd any document, we are taking the dealership as well to court for compensation but Uber will have to pay for failing to resolve the issue in a friendly manner.


If there was a problem with the vin #...your claim is with the dealership not Uber.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Droosk said:


> We all know what Tryp is. Its more commonly known as a scam. Because thats what it is. Anyone who promotes Tryp is a scammer, or incredibly stupid.
> 
> Which one are you?


Please no need to mention expressions like that. I did not experience tryp yet to judge them.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I am sure they are more than 100 drivers who would strike for better pay . People need to come together. Maybe we should organize a march .


We will organize a big class action to bring down the permanent deactivation as a final decision , I will let you all know.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Bestjobs said:


> We have to give them a chance and see.


.....can't see the forest for the trees.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Bestjobs said:


> I will let you all know.


!RemindMe 2025


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

IR12 said:


> If there was a problem with the vin #...your claim is with the dealership not Uber.


My claim will be with both, Uber is held responsible as well for their wrong doing. Pay attention that the dealership who provided my husband with the wrong Vin will be sued for millions because of their wrong doing that caused a permanent loss of my husband's job with Uber and the dealership will run after Uber because in that case Uber is the bad guy who forced my husband to sue the dealership, a little cooperation from Uber would let everyone safe and sound without court.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Bestjobs said:


> Please no need to mention expressions like that. I did not experience tryp yet to judge them.
> 
> 
> We will organize a big class action to bring down the permanent deactivation as a final decision , I will let you all know.


 I have several social media account with 100k followers. I will be happy to bring this out to my followers. People need to know.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

uberdriverfornow said:


> It's for situations just like these why we need AB5 and a union. You could atleast grieve and get your job back if you were falsely accused.


Getting the job back is not going to save all victimized drivers, someone has to take an action to help all, not only himself or herself



The queen &#128120; said:


> I have several social media account with 100k followers. I will be happy to bring this out to my followers. People need to know.


Great Queen, I am with you. We need drivers to wake up before they become the next victims.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> Getting the job back is not going to save all victimized drivers, someone has to take an action to help all, not only himself or herself
> 
> 
> Great Queen, I am with you. We need drivers to wake up before they become the next victims.


I give up, you are clearly enraptured with the idea of getting your justice arms getting some affirmation from people here on this forum. You will be squashed.

As far as tryp is concerned you are naive or an idiot. You don't need to experience it for yourself to know something is a fraud. Tryp is a scam. It is well documented if you do your research. Google is your friend. Please stop uttering stupidity and giving tryp any positive spin.

You never answered, did you opt out of arbitration?


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Yes it's like Comcast and Verizon. Now people prefer to dosteaming
> 
> May I ask what is the class action ? Are you getting compensations?


With class action their is a compensation but not too much because the amount is divided equally between all drivers who join but the goal here is not the money, the goal is to change the policy and open doors for all deactivated drivers to get a second chance if they still want to work for Uber again, and for the future protection for all prospective drivers who will face same date. But all should have equal opportunity to defend themselves.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> I quit driving for Uber because Uber treats drivers like a trash, easy come, easy go, I highly disagree about the "permanent deactivation as a final decision" without a fair chance to the driver to appeal and defend himself. I am taking them soon to court for this specific issue,, even criminals have right to defend themselves. And the arbitration they are talking about is just a sham. I believe they have no legal investigation team as they claim, they even hire cheap labor from overseas to work as customer support and they are not well trained to resolve issues. We need with each attempt of deactivation a court order from the state and jury to decide if the driver is guilty or not guilty and then Uber decide to reactivate or permanently deactivate the driver.


TAKE THEM TO COURT !

CHANGE TAKES EFFORT !


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I give up, you are clearly enraptured with the idea of getting your justice arms getting some affirmation from people here on this forum. You will be squashed.
> 
> As far as tryp is concerned you are naive or an idiot. You don't need to experience it for yourself to know something is a fraud. Tryp is a scam. It is well documented if you do your research. Google is your friend. Please stop uttering stupidity and giving tryp any positive spin.
> 
> You never answered, did you opt out of arbitration?


Please "disgusted driver" do not call me idiot, this is a shame. I do not want comments from you if you will act like that.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> Please "disgusted driver" do not call me idiot, this is a shame. I do not want comments from you if you will act rude.


Did you opt out of arbitration?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> So you don't have a lawyer yet. I understand your anger and you are correct, anyone can sue anyone else for anything BUT no attorney is going to take this unless you pay up front and you will be wasting your money. Don't let your anger get the best of you. Easy to sue dealer in small claims for actual damages due to their error, very expensive to sue uber, VERY!


Not true.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Bestjobs said:


> My claim will be with both, Uber is held responsible as well for their wrong doing. Pay attention that the dealership who provided my husband with the wrong Vin will be sued for millions because of their wrong doing that caused a permanent loss of my husband's job with Uber and the dealership will run after Uber because in that case Uber is the bad guy who forced my husband to sue the dealership, a little cooperation from Uber would let everyone safe and sound without court.


By no means do I EVER defend Uber but you are dead wrong.
If the document prepared by the dealership was incorrect /flawed knowingly or not, it did not accurately reflect the vehicle driven & Uber in this case did the right thing and has regulatory guidelines to follow.

The documents uploaded must be accurate. For once Uber is not wrong. This attorney is leading you down a rabbit hole that will separate you from your money.



The queen &#128120; said:


> I have several social media account with 100k followers. I will be happy to bring this out to my followers. People need to know.


The Calvary has arrived everyone.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Not true.


What part?


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Droosk said:


> We all know what Tryp is. Its more commonly known as a scam. Because thats what it is. Anyone who promotes Tryp is a scammer, or incredibly stupid.
> 
> Which one are you?


Droosk,, If you will use this language please do not respond to my thread.



Disgusted Driver said:


> What part?


What part of what??


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I give up, you are clearly enraptured with the idea of getting your justice arms getting some affirmation from people here on this forum. You will be squashed.
> 
> As far as tryp is concerned you are naive or an idiot. You don't need to experience it for yourself to know something is a fraud. Tryp is a scam. It is well documented if you do your research. Google is your friend. Please stop uttering stupidity and giving tryp any positive spin.
> 
> You never answered, did you opt out of arbitration?


First you're gonna set Uber straight, now you want to say who can respond on a public forum...yeah, the attorneys saw you coming.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> Droosk,, If you will use this language please do not respond to my thread.
> 
> 
> What part of what??


I didn't quote your post did I? This was addressed at the queen not you.

Why not answer the question I asked you,

Did you opt out of arbitration?


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I didn't quite your post did I? This was addressed at queenie not you.
> 
> Why not answer the question I asked you,
> 
> Did you opt out of arbitration?


No, I did not opt out of arbitration but Uber breached their own privacy policy for not complying with the arbitration. They are the one who are not willing to investigate properly.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> No, I did not opt out of arbitration but Uber breached their own privacy policy for not complying with the arbitration. They are the one who are not willing to investigate properly.


I have no idea what that means, best of luck to you. Please prove me wrong without going bankrupt in the process. No one has ever come on this board saying they are going to sue and been heard from when they prevailed.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I have no idea what that means, best of luck to you. Please prove me wrong without going bankrupt in the process. No one has ever come on this board saying they are going to sue and been heard from when they prevailed.


I will let you know.


----------



## Cold Fusion (Aug 28, 2019)

Bestjobs said:


> I quit driving for Uber because Uber treats drivers like a trash, easy come, easy go, I highly disagree about the "permanent deactivation as a final decision" without a fair chance to the driver to appeal and defend himself. I am taking them soon to court for this specific issue,, even criminals have right to defend themselves. And the arbitration they are talking about is just a sham. I believe they have no legal investigation team as they claim, they even hire cheap labor from overseas to work as customer support and they are not well trained to resolve issues. We need with each attempt of deactivation a court order from the state and jury to decide if the driver is guilty or not guilty and then Uber decide to reactivate or permanently deactivate the driver.


EVERY "new member" Deactivated driver that has "Claimed" legal action against Uber is Never heard from again on this site.

Are you a UP plant posting nonsense for the sole purpose of generating activity
to increase advertising revenue?


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Cold Fusion said:


> EVERY "new member" Deactivated driver that has "Claimed" legal action against Uber is Never heard from again on this site.
> 
> Are you a UP plant posting nonsense for the sole purpose of generating activity
> to increase advertising revenue?


I have No advertisement posted on my thread master.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Why to get emotional and get rid of a source of income? With Uber you can jump in your car in your free time and make some money. Cool down and rethink your decision.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Why to get emotional and get rid of a source of income? With Uber you can jump in your car in your free time and make some money. Cool down and rethink your decision.


No dear, my husband is more important than me working for them and making money,, and I will boycott them for ever and never make an extra dollar for them because they hurt my husband for no reason and they can do it to me as well for any reason, their tyrant way of treating drivers has to stop.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Bestjobs said:


> No dear, my husband is more important than me working for them and making money,, and I will boycott them for ever and never make an extra dollar for them because they hurt my husband for no reason and they can do it to me as well for any reason, their tyrant way of treating drivers has to stop.


I have been with these companies for almost 4 1/2 years and more than 20,000 trips. They have hurt me Countless number of times. But I'm a very practical man.
Anyways, whatever makes you happy. I still suggest you keep your accounts in good shape. Just take a long break. Cheers.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I have been with these companies for almost 4 1/2 years and more than 20,000 trips. They have hurt me Countless number of times. But I'm a very practical man.
> Anyways, whatever makes you happy. I still suggest you keep your accounts in good shape. Just take a long break. Cheers.


Thanks but I chose to fight for others, it is a broken system that needs to be changed,, my husband and I work for Lyft and it is just doing fine. I know two apps better than one but we will wait for the new ride share to arrive tryp, Qaar, Nomad,... And I will never stop fighting against Uber til some changes happen.


----------



## IR12 (Nov 11, 2017)

Bestjobs said:


> No dear, my husband is more important than me working for them and making money,, and I will boycott them for ever and never make an extra dollar for them because they hurt my husband for no reason and they can do it to me as well for any reason, their tyrant way of treating drivers has to stop.


Yes, Lyft is the answer to your problems.
They'll treat you like royalty
Meanwhile, Uber management will cry themselves to sleep every night because you're not Ubering.


----------



## Soldiering (Jan 21, 2019)

I grossed 1350 this week btwn Gryft an Guber so you can count me out on the class action thingy ma jiggy. Good luck though.

Side bar, you should not drive for these 2 EVIL corporations with a financed car. You know I've been anting for 4+ years and I've never thought of financing. Bad way too go.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Soldiering said:


> I grossed 1350 this week btwn Gryft an Guber so you can count me out on the class action thingy ma jiggy. Good luck though.
> 
> Side bar, you should not drive for these 2 EVIL corporations with a financed car. You know I've been anting for 4+ years and I've never thought of financing. Bad way too go.


 I hate Lyft with passion


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bestjobs said:


> I quit driving for Uber because Uber treats drivers like a trash, easy come, easy go, I highly disagree about the "permanent deactivation as a final decision" without a fair chance to the driver to appeal and defend himself. I am taking them soon to court for this specific issue,, even criminals have right to defend themselves. And the arbitration they are talking about is just a sham. I believe they have no legal investigation team as they claim, they even hire cheap labor from overseas to work as customer support and they are not well trained to resolve issues. We need with each attempt of deactivation a court order from the state and jury to decide if the driver is guilty or not guilty and then Uber decide to reactivate or permanently deactivate the driver.


Um no, as much as I don't care for Uber's deactivation policy, there would NEVER be a court order for each case. In fact, there should not be even one court order. That's Socialism.

Uber is free to deactivate, whom ever they want, for any reason. Anytime they want.

Free Market Capitalism. Pray it's stays that way.



The queen &#128120; said:


> If100.000 drivers would start and join a class action against Uber or Lyft it would change things . Like when drivers go on strike. Everyone should be on the same page. I believe the people can win against those big corporations. Maybe I am a dreamer &#129335;‍♀


Trust me on this, class actions NEVER work.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Um no, as much as I don't care for Uber's deactivation policy, there would NEVER be a court order for each case. In fact, there should not be even one court order. That's Socialism.
> 
> Uber is free to deactivate, whom ever they want, for any reason. Anytime they want.
> 
> ...


 Honestly speaking, I am skeptical about these "unfair deactivation". There is no smoke without fire you know. Drivers who get deactivated must have done something


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I agree they may not perform full due diligence investigating claims prior to deactivation however they may look at other risk factors and determine one is just too high risk. Is it fair? No. But on the other hand as a contractor I am always at will to terminate my relationship with them without a valid reason. If I was ever deactivated some stupid reason I'd be pissed but I'd just move on to something else and never do business with them again.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> I agree they may not perform full due diligence investigating claims prior to deactivation however they may look at other risk factors and determine one is just too high risk. Is it fair? No. But on the other hand as a contractor I am always at will to terminate my relationship with them without a valid reason. If I was ever deactivated some stupid reason I'd be pissed but I'd just move on to something else and never do business with them again.


Trust me. It takes alot to get deactivated.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> Trust me. It takes alot to get deactivated.


I believe that's true.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> tryp, Qaar, Nomad


Tryp? Really?



















And I've never even heard of Qaar or Nomad.

Nomad can't be legit because every startup has to misspell the word in a cutesy way. NOMD or NOMAAD I could see.

With all of these, ask yourself how many riders do they have? What are they doing for rider acquisition? If they say "Uber/Lyft drivers will convert their riders" run because you're being scammed.

No paying riders = no revenue except dipshit idiot drivers paying a monthly fee.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bestjobs said:


> Thanks but I chose to fight for others, it is a broken system that needs to be changed,, my husband and I work for Lyft and it is just doing fine. I know two apps better than one but we will wait for the new ride share to arrive tryp, Qaar, Nomad,... And I will never stop fighting against Uber til some changes happen.


UBER ROCKS!

My two cents 
&#128526;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Tony73 said:


> Sure, but even 10 new drivers couldn't replace an experienced one. Some of the things here sound like the average driver experience. It's true, you don't get much appreciation other then meaningless badges that somehow seem to actually boost a less knowledgeable driver's morale.


Actually 10 drivers should do the job much better than one experienced driver.

As far as Goober is concerned new drivers are preferable to "Experienced" drivers.

My AR is always less than 50%

Newbs AR is always around 98%


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Amos69 said:


> Actually 10 drivers should do the job much better than one experienced driver.
> 
> As far as Goober is concerned new drivers are preferable to "Experienced" drivers.
> 
> ...


Because experienced drivers know how to make money.

Your AR is my CR.&#128515;


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Sometimes I let Uber to be in charge just for fun. I accept 100% to see what happens. The algorithm kind of takes care of you. But problem with that approach is that Uber takes more work/miles out of you through more number of trips for the same money that you could make by cherry picking.

There will always be cherry pickers and grinders. Personally I feel accomplished when I cherry pick. But I don't mind grinding if Uber paid me the right price. A $15 surge pool of 3 passengers, on a $15 consecutive bonus is a good deal in my opinion. But Uber doesn't give those bonuses anymore.



New2This said:


> Because experienced drivers know how to make money.
> 
> Your AR is my CR.&#128515;
> 
> View attachment 407430


I am proud of you &#128526;



New2This said:


> Because experienced drivers know how to make money.
> 
> Your AR is my CR.&#128515;
> 
> View attachment 407430


You have an Iphone, I am damn sure about that. That that trick works only on Iphone now. You know what I am talking about. Evil minds think alike &#128521;


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> You have an Iphone, I am damn sure about that. That that trick works only on Iphone now. You know what I am talking about. Evil minds think alike


Samsung Note 8.

What trick?

If it's a good one P.M. me


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

New2This said:


> Samsung Note 8.
> 
> What trick?
> 
> If it's a good one P.M. me


PMed it to you.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> Thanks but I chose to fight for others, it is a broken system that needs to be changed,, my husband and I work for Lyft and it is just doing fine. I know two apps better than one but we will wait for the new ride share to arrive tryp, Qaar, Nomad,... And I will never stop fighting against Uber til some changes happen.


Toy keep mentioning tryp despite the fact that they are a scam. You clearly don't listen to anything someone tells you that doesn't match what you want to hear. Therefore I suggest you run right out and send them 99 each for you and your husband for a 20 dollar background check. You deserve to be ripped off for continuing to mention them. Let me make it clear for you Tryp is evil.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

There is one more on the way. GOAT. Greatest Rideshare of All Time.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I've never heard of Tryp , just went to the website so it's the Amway/MaryKay/Herbalife of ride share. Pyramid scheme. I'm sorry "triangular like business aka MLM.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Alltel77 said:


> I've never heard of Tryp , just went to the website so it's the Amway/MaryKay/Herbalife of ride share. Pyramid scheme. I'm sorry "triangular like business aka MLM.


What is MLM?


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> What is MLM?


Multi Layered Marketing, pyramid scheme, what have you.

I'm pretty sure prostitution is the only older profession. Even then, get 10 prostitues to work under you and you'll make a mint is how pimps were born.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> Multi Layered Marketing, pyramid scheme, what have you.
> 
> I'm pretty sure prostitution is the only older profession. Even then, get 10 prostitues to work under you and you'll make a mint is how pimps were born.


I just visited their website.
Fixed monthly subscription, and the driver keeps 100% of the fare. I like the idea. What is wrong with that? &#129300;


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> I just visited their website.
> Fixed monthly subscription, and the driver keeps 100% of the fare. I like the idea. What is wrong with that? &#129300;


If it was that simple, nothing. In the beginning they were way too MLMish. Sign up x# riders and get x$ commissions from their sales. Which is what turned everyone off. Like Amway, Tupperware, Herbalife, and all the others.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

VanGuy said:


> If it was that simple, nothing. In the beginning they were way too MLMish. Sign up x# riders and get x$ commissions from their sales. Which is what turned everyone off. Like Amway, Tupperware, Herbalife, and all the others.


But I doubt they can grow like Uber. Uber over charges some passengers and spends that money to give cheap rides to some passengers and grow. Tryp won't be able to do that.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> UBER ROCKS!
> 
> My two cents
> &#128526;


You are saying Uber rocks now but when they deactivate you for a none sense reason you will change your mind dramatically, have courtesy about your fellow drivers Miami kid.



VanGuy said:


> Multi Layered Marketing, pyramid scheme, what have you.
> 
> I'm pretty sure prostitution is the only older profession. Even then, get 10 prostitues to work under you and you'll make a mint is how pimps were born.


I do not welcome inappropriate content, this thread is only for supporters, I have no time to waste reading none sense comments.

All those who are replying to my thread, do not waste my time reading your comments if you disagree about what I am saying,,this post is only for those who will give an advice to support my claim and help support victim drivers who got deactivated for a none sense reason,, for those who are so obsessed by Uber and wanna support them just because their turn of being deactivated did not come yet, go find another thread to comment at but I do not want your comment here because it is not going to help. I hope I am clear.



MiamiKid said:


> Um no, as much as I don't care for Uber's deactivation policy, there would NEVER be a court order for each case. In fact, there should not be even one court order. That's Socialism.
> 
> Uber is free to deactivate, whom ever they want, for any reason. Anytime they want.
> 
> ...


Miami kid, from your name I think you are still have no experience, why do not you have a look for what professional lawyers saying, they already sued Uber and they will every single day, read the articles, o will post the thread now.



MiamiKid said:


> Um no, as much as I don't care for Uber's deactivation policy, there would NEVER be a court order for each case. In fact, there should not be even one court order. That's Socialism.
> 
> Uber is free to deactivate, whom ever they want, for any reason. Anytime they want.
> 
> ...


Miami kid, from your name I think you are still have no experience, why do not you have a look for what professional lawyers saying, they already sued Uber and they will every single day, read the articles, I will post the links now.

Professional lawyers sueing Uber,,, Here are the articles.

https://blogs.findlaw.com/law_and_life/2017/03/3-common-myths-about-wrongful-termination-claims.html
https://www.job-law.com/can-independent-contractor-sue-wrongful-termination/
https://www.google.com/amp/s/caseyl...ontractors-sue-for-wrongful-termination-in-pa





UBER wrongful deactivation lawyer - Downtown LA Law Group


UBER Wrongful Deactivation Lawyer You may drive Uber for a few hours a week for extra income or you may drive full time to make ends meet. No matter what the circumstances, you should be treated properly and fairly by the company. If Uber does not treat you well and chooses to deactivate you, you




downtownlalaw.com












Alltel77 said:


> I agree they may not perform full due diligence investigating claims prior to deactivation however they may look at other risk factors and determine one is just too high risk. Is it fair? No. But on the other hand as a contractor I am always at will to terminate my relationship with them without a valid reason. If I was ever deactivated some stupid reason I'd be pissed but I'd just move on to something else and never do business with them again.


Thanks Alltel77
For your professional answer, if we agree that Uber can fire any one for any reason we are creating a tyrant. A dictator that is not welcome among us. And those Uber supporters who are wasting my time with their funny childish comments will come back later crying when Uber kick them out aw well.



Virginia is for lovers said:


> There is one more on the way. GOAT. Greatest Rideshare of All Time.
> 
> View attachment 407457


Grow up kid.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> I quit driving for Uber because Uber treats drivers like a trash, easy come, easy go, I highly disagree about the "permanent deactivation as a final decision" without a fair chance to the driver to appeal and defend himself. I am taking them soon to court for this specific issue,, even criminals have right to defend themselves. And the arbitration they are talking about is just a sham. I believe they have no legal investigation team as they claim, they even hire cheap labor from overseas to work as customer support and they are not well trained to resolve issues. We need with each attempt of deactivation a court order from the state and jury to decide if the driver is guilty or not guilty and then Uber decide to reactivate or permanently deactivate the driver.


Once you stop thinking of ride share as a real job you'll feel much better.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Again, I do not welcome unprofessional childish comments, I will have to report any one that is posting none sense, jokes, silly childish comments, respect yourselves and grow up. Only supporters of my thread are welcome and no need for rude and inappropriate childish comments or jokes. Grow up Uber lovers. Now I can see what kind of drivers are working for Uber.



peteyvavs said:


> Once you stop thinking of ride share as a real job you'll feel much better.


Thanks Peteyvavs for your professional answer, but the problem is we financed two cars for over $80,000 and now we are no longer working for Uber and stuck with the payments. And still the reason of the deactivation is none sense and if we keep silent and let it go more victims will come every single day unless we stand out and fight.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Bestjobs said:


> Yes I will, I am taking them soon to the court and asking for jury duty , my account is still active as a driver but my husband account has been permanently deactivated upon a mistake from the car dealership where he financed the car, the dealer provide the wrong Vin number and they accused him of uploading an alterd document,, all efforts of arbitration with them failed and now we are seeking a trial and jury duty.


Make sure you get em for lost wages
That's the real way to make bank...


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> Make sure you get em for lost wages
> That's the real way to make bank...





25rides7daysaweek said:


> Make sure you get em for lost wages
> That's the real way to make bank...


Thanks 25rides7daysaweek for your professional answer. I will sue both the dealership who provided us with the wrong vin number and also Uber for their unlawful accusation and for more wrong doings. They accused my husband of uploading an alterd document despite both documents were issued legit from the insurance company, my husband never manipulated the numbers and the insurance company is the one who issued both legit insurance cards but first one got the wrong Vin. so, this accusation of fraud does not make sense and Uber will pay for the emotional and financial damage. Also they accepted that document that they are calling altered for four month. This is a negligence as my husband was driving for Uber for four month without insurance card. That proves they have an automated broken system not real humans who are looking into the documents,, even their customer support messages are a default generic automated messages I believe they are sent by robots or a software auto replier. And customer support who answer by phone are located overseas and have a huge lack of experience especially to the legal issues.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> Again, I do not welcome unprofessional childish comments, I will have to report any one that is posting none sense, jokes, silly childish comments, respect yourselves and grow up. Only supporters of my thread are welcome and no need for rude and inappropriate childish comments or jokes. Grow up Uber lovers. Now I can see what kind of drivers are working for Uber.
> 
> 
> Thanks Peteyvavs for your professional answer, but the problem is we financed two cars for over $80,000 and now we are no longer working for Uber and stuck with the payments. And still the reason of the deactivation is none sense and if we keep silent and let it go more victims will come every single day unless we stand out and fight.


You agreed to Uber's terms when you agreed to the TOS, Uber did not direct you to purchase cars for 80k, you made that decision.
Also, you're not an employee, you're an IC which means you can lose that contract at the discretion of Uber anytime. You're wasting your time and money trying to sue Uber, also I might add if you live in an at will State your case will be thrown out immediately. A reputable Attorney won't touch your case, if you find an Attorney that is willing to take your case he/she is going to take your money and you'll end up with nothing.
What Uber is doing is unethical but not illegal, especially since you willingly agreed to Uber's TOS. Just find another job.


----------



## SatMan (Mar 20, 2017)

Bestjobs said:


> I quit driving for Uber because Uber treats drivers like a trash, easy come, easy go, I highly disagree about the "permanent deactivation as a final decision" without a fair chance to the driver to appeal and defend himself. I am taking them soon to court for this specific issue,, even criminals have right to defend themselves. And the arbitration they are talking about is just a sham. I believe they have no legal investigation team as they claim, they even hire cheap labor from overseas to work as customer support and they are not well trained to resolve issues. We need with each attempt of deactivation a court order from the state and jury to decide if the driver is guilty or not guilty and then Uber decide to reactivate or permanently deactivate the driver.


I'm not gonna read six pages of responses, but that is why you are out of arbitration.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

peteyvavs said:


> You agreed to Uber's terms when you agreed to the TOS, Uber did not direct you to purchase cars for 80k, you made that decision.
> Also, you're not an employee, you're an IC which means you can lose that contract at the discretion of Uber anytime. You're wasting your time and money trying to sue Uber, also I might add if you live in an at will State your case will be thrown out immediately. A reputable Attorney won't touch your case, if you find an Attorney that is willing to take your case he/she is going to take your money and you'll end up with nothing.
> What Uber is doing is unethical but not illegal, especially since you willingly agreed to Uber's TOS. Just find another job.


But what you do not pay attention to is that my husband did not violate the terms and conditions that he signed,, he would,, if he alterd the document for real but if Uber is not taking time to investigate and decided to take an unfair default action with no investigation that makes them held liable for their actions. If this is the case, any one working "at will" can get fired,, will, then any company can fire any one at any time for no reason which does not make sense. If this is the law will then it is outdated and it is time we speak up and change it. We have to stand to change the law. I posted this thread to grab the attention to the supporters who will join me for the class action ,, because once we are too many calling for the same thing then the law has to be changed.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> But what you do not pay attention to is that my husband did not violate the terms and conditions that he signed,, he would,, if he alterd the document for real but if Uber is not taking time to investigate and decided to take an unfair default action with no investigation that makes them held liable for their actions. If this is the case, any one working "at will" can get fired,, will, then any company can fire any one at any time for no reason which does not make sense. If this is the law will then it is outdated and it is time we speak up and change it. We have to stand to change the law. I posted this thread to grab the attention to the supporters who will join me for the class action ,, because once we are too many calling for the same thing then the law has to be changed.


I live in Florida which is an at will State, according to the law an employer does not need a reason nor justify termination of someone working for them. It's unfair, yes, but many have tried to abolish and/or amend these laws to no avail. You need to enlist the aid from your State representatives to possibly gain any traction to initiate a class action lawsuit, also you'll need to get media exposure to your cause, without these you're just wasting your time.
I know this is not what you want to hear, but these are the facts.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Bestjobs said:


> I am taking them soon to court for this specific issue,, even criminals have right to defend themselves.


Check out the very talented Denny Crane at Crane, Poole and Schmidt.

Your case is a shoo-in with him representing you.

.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Check out the very talented Denny Crane at Crane, Poole and Schmidt.
> 
> Your case is a shoo-in with him representing you.
> 
> .





Who is John Galt? said:


> Check out the very talented Denny Crane at Crane, Poole and Schmidt.
> 
> Your case is a shoo-in with him representing you.
> 
> .


Thank you so much
For your professional answer, I will check it out. Thanks for all professional people who are giving a hand to make a change.



peteyvavs said:


> I live in Florida which is an at will State, according to the law an employer does not need a reason nor justify termination of someone working for them. It's unfair, yes, but many have tried to abolish and/or amend these laws to no avail. You need to enlist the aid from your State representatives to possibly gain any traction to initiate a class action lawsuit, also you'll need to get media exposure to your cause, without these you're just wasting your time.
> I know this is not what you want to hear, but these are the facts.


Thanks for your answer Peteyvavs, I will have to push it as much as I can, I am sure with a lot of support the change will happen.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Bestjobs said:


> But what you do not pay attention to is that my husband did not violate the terms and conditions that he signed,, he would,, if he alterd the document for real but if Uber is not taking time to investigate and decided to take an unfair default action with no investigation that makes them held liable for their actions. If this is the case, any one working "at will" can get fired,, will, then any company can fire any one at any time for no reason which does not make sense. If this is the law will then it is outdated and it is time we speak up and change it. We have to stand to change the law. I posted this thread to grab the attention to the supporters who will join me for the class action ,, because once we are too many calling for the same thing then the law has to be changed.


After reading the first 2 pages I jumped to the last page because I couldn't take it anymore.

This last page is more of the same from 1 & 2. There's just too much wrong in this for me to even bother addressing it point by point. My brain hurts.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Check out the very talented Denny Crane at Crane, Poole and Schmidt.
> 
> Your case is a shoo-in with him representing you.
> 
> .


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; we agreed to arbitration and no court will listen to a lawsuit before the arbitration is exhausted. A law firm may be willing to accept your case, but your grievance has to be compelling. From what has been posted by best jobs it's not clear why her husband was deactivated and how many other complaints he had prior to deactivation. Also what was his rating as a driver, his AR and CR. 
There are a lot of question that have to be addressed before any law firm will accept and file a class action lawsuit.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

Who is John Galt? said:


> Check out the very talented Denny Crane at Crane, Poole and Schmidt.
> 
> Your case is a shoo-in with him representing you.
> 
> .


I checked the name of the lawyer that you gave me, he seems to be an actor?? Were this a silly joke or what? Were you sassing me??


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> If100.000 drivers would start and join a class action against Uber or Lyft it would change things . Like when drivers go on strike. Everyone should be on the same page. I believe the people can win against those big corporations. Maybe I am a dreamer &#129335;‍♀


If you noticed nothing was mentionEd why this driver was deactivated nor his prior history as a driver with Uber. The only thing I noticed was that this driver spent 80k on cars which has nothing to do with Uber.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

peteyvavs said:


> &#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;&#128514; we agreed to arbitration and no court will listen to a lawsuit before the arbitration is exhausted. A law firm may be willing to accept your case, but your grievance has to be compelling. From what has been posted by best jobs it's not clear why her husband was deactivated and how many other complaints he had prior to deactivation. Also what was his rating as a driver, his AR and CR.
> There are a lot of question that have to be addressed before any law firm will accept and file a class action lawsuit.


Peteyvavs,, my husband was deactivated for uploading a fraudulent alterd document. 
But of course he did not do it,, he financed a new car and the dealership sent him an email with the wrong Vin number of the vehicle,, the dealership asked him to provide an insurance card before processing the paperwork, my husband called the insurance company and got the insurance card , he gave the insurance card to the dealer, the dealer provided the registration and gave him the car, my husband uploaded the document to Uber who approved him and he was driving until five months later Uber asked for the renewal,, he tried to submit the renewed insurance card but the system would not accept it, he went to green hub light and the lady discovered that the vin in the registration does not match the VIN at the insurance,, he checked his vehicle door and made sure the vin at the vehicle door matches the vin at the registration. So he called the insurance company and asked them to change the vin to the correct one, and Uber representative at the green light hub is the one who submitted the new document, a month later they deactivated him for uploading an alterd document.



peteyvavs said:


> If you noticed nothing was mentionEd why this driver was deactivated nor his prior history as a driver with Uber. The only thing I noticed was that this driver spent 80k on cars which has nothing to do with Uber.


My husband has no violation with Uber and has been driving for five years his rating is 4.97


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

I feel wrong for saying this but someone has to...

How do you quit and boycott a job you already been fired from? 🤷‍♂️ just saying.

Anyway try Lyft (they suck too) while you sue Uber, hope you win.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Bestjobs said:


> I checked the name of the lawyer that you gave me, he seems to be an actor?? Were this a silly joke or what? Were you sassing me??


There has never been a legal mind to equal that of Denny Crane.

He is a living legend, a giant in the field of law, a master of the universe, a legal colossus and an absolute rainmaker when it comes to winning cases.

In fact, he has never lost a case!

Now, are you about to dismiss him, cast him aside just because he does a little acting in his spare time, or are you going to embrace the genius of his legal mind and be led to salvation?

The question really is, that simple.

.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Bestjobs said:


> Peteyvavs,, my husband was deactivated for uploading a fraudulent alterd document.
> But of course he did not do it,, he financed a new car and the dealership sent him an email with the wrong Vin number of the vehicle,, the dealership asked him to provide an insurance card before processing the paperwork, my husband called the insurance company and got the insurance card , he gave the insurance card to the dealer, the dealer provided the registration and gave him the car, my husband uploaded the document to Uber who approved him and he was driving until five months later Uber asked for the renewal,, he tried to submit the renewed insurance card but the system would not accept it, he went to green hub light and the lady discovered that the vin in the registration does not match the VIN at the insurance,, he checked his vehicle door and made sure the vin at the vehicle door matches the vin at the registration. So he called the insurance company and asked them to change the vin to the correct one, and Uber representative at the green light hub is the one who submitted the new document, a month later they deactivated him for uploading an alterd document.
> 
> 
> My husband has no violation with Uber and has been driving for five years his rating is 4.97


I've had this happen with a new car before.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> If you noticed nothing was mentionEd why this driver was deactivated nor his prior history as a driver with Uber. The only thing I noticed was that this driver spent 80k on cars which has nothing to do with Uber.


I deciphered that OP says her husband was deactivated because Uber thought he falsified documents showing the VIN number. OP claims the dealership was somehow involved with paperwork involving the wrong VIN as well. Sounds like an unfortunate circumstance that could be resolved simply by going to the nearest GLH and discussing the issue for escalation with an English speaking human (while the GLH may not be able to actually fix it - they could probably understand the error that was made and refer/esclate to the right folks at Uber to resolve).

OP is bent out of shape about buying 2 new cars for $80k and blaming Uber that she can't pay for them due to deactivation on 1 of the accounts. Even if you buy her argument as valid (I don't) - she has admitted that she is voluntarily not driving for Uber. So she's only hurting herself. There's a legal concept called mitigation of damages - and she's clearly not attempting to mitigate her damages.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I feel wrong for saying this but someone has to...
> 
> How do you quit and boycott a job you already been fired from? &#129335;‍♂ just saying.
> 
> Anyway try Lyft (they suck too) while you sue Uber, hope you win.


I was not fired, my account with Uber is still active until now,, I quit to support my husband as he is the one who is got his account permanently deactivated for unlawful accusation.



DriveLV said:


> I deciphered that OP says her husband was deactivated because Uber thought he falsified documents showing the VIN number. OP claims the dealership was somehow involved with paperwork involving the wrong VIN as well. Sounds like an unfortunate circumstance that could be resolved simply by going to the nearest GLH and discussing the issue for escalation with an English speaking human (while the GLH may not be able to actually fix it - they could probably understand the error that was made and refer/esclate to the right folks at Uber to resolve).
> 
> OP is bent out of shape about buying 2 new cars for $80k and blaming Uber that she can't pay for them due to deactivation on 1 of the accounts. Even if you buy her argument as valid (I don't) - she has admitted that she is voluntarily not driving for Uber. So she's only hurting herself. There's a legal concept called mitigation of damages - and she's clearly not attempting to mitigate her damages.


We tried the green hub and emails and phone calls but all answers by messages or by phone, they are all automated generic default answers.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> I deciphered that OP says her husband was deactivated because Uber thought he falsified documents showing the VIN number. OP claims the dealership was somehow involved with paperwork involving the wrong VIN as well. Sounds like an unfortunate circumstance that could be resolved simply by going to the nearest GLH and discussing the issue for escalation with an English speaking human (while the GLH may not be able to actually fix it - they could probably understand the error that was made and refer/esclate to the right folks at Uber to resolve).
> 
> OP is bent out of shape about buying 2 new cars for $80k and blaming Uber that she can't pay for them due to deactivation on 1 of the accounts. Even if you buy her argument as valid (I don't) - she has admitted that she is voluntarily not driving for Uber. So she's only hurting herself. There's a legal concept called mitigation of damages - and she's clearly not attempting to mitigate her damages.


True but I believe OP is just pissed to all hell right now that their family has to go through this at all.

If have a strong feeling op and family will work it out with Uber and her husband gonna be back on the road in less than a week.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I feel wrong for saying this but someone has to...
> 
> How do you quit and boycott a job you already been fired from? &#129335;‍♂ just saying.
> 
> Anyway try Lyft (they suck too) while you sue Uber, hope you win.


Thanks



Who is John Galt? said:


> There has never been a legal mind to equal that of Denny Crane.
> 
> He is a living legend, a giant in the field of law, a master of the universe, a legal colossus and an absolute rainmaker when it comes to winning cases.
> 
> ...


I do not understand, is this Debby Crane a real lawyer or an actor, please do not make fool of me,, I am not here to joke, this is not snap chat or face book. I do not welcome childish attitude. Only grown ups please.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> True but I believe OP is just pissed to all hell right now that their family has to go through this at all.
> 
> If have a strong feeling op and family will work it out with Uber and her husband gonna be back on the road in less than a week.


Hello, TheDevilisaParttimer
We have been contacting Uber support by phone and messages and also visiting the green hub, but they can not help or escalate because the account is permanently deactivated for a zero tolerance accusation. Zero tolerance accusation have no appeal which is unfair because that zero tolerance accusation is unlawful because my husband did not commit it from the first place.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Bestjobs said:


> Thanks
> 
> 
> I do not understand, is this Debby Crane a real lawyer or an actor, please do not make fool of me,, I am not here to joke, this is not snap chat or face book. I do not welcome childish attitude. Only grown ups please.
> ...


Keep calling, you may end up talking to 5 or 6 people before one of them helps you. Remember by default Uber support staff is highly incompetent.

If you look around this board, there have been a number of drivers given the permanently deactivated message from Uber and unhelpful support staff. Most are able to be reactivated, just keep calling, and escalating your unfortunate event up the support ladder.

Don't stop calling until Dara himself say you can't come back. Best of luck to you and your family.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Keep calling, you may end up talking to 5 or 6 people before one of them helps you. Remember by default Uber support staff is highly incompetent.
> 
> If you look around this board, there have been a number of drivers given the permanently deactivated message from Uber and unhelpful support staff. Most are able to be reactivated, just keep calling, and escalating your unfortunate event up the support ladder.
> 
> Don't stop calling until Dara himself say you can't come back. Best of luck to you and your family.


Thanks TheDevilisaParttimer
For all you positive professional advices. I already emailed Dara and tweeted him. Any way before I will file the class action I will follow the advice and try to exhauste the arbitration, I will go to the Green Hub Light in an efforts to arbitrate and negotiate the unlawful termination and let's see what they will say. Thanks again to all professional support. By the way, even if they agree to arbitrate it should be to all drivers not only my husband, other wise the class action will be filed to support all victims not only my husband.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Keep calling, you may end up talking to 5 or 6 people before one of them helps you. Remember by default Uber support staff is highly incompetent.


1. I would think phone support won't be very helpful. I'd lean more toward a hub in person where you can sit down and lay out the facts with copies of all the relevant documents (both the accurate and inaccurate versions). If OP has original official documents with the wrong VIN on them, she can show them to Uber staff in person and get them to agree they aren't fraudulent - just incorrect.
2. I think OP needs to find a friend who is rational and logical in nature and bring them along. Part of the problem in getting a positive resolution may be the way the OP is presenting her case to Uber. If OP is presenting her case to Uber the way she is presenting it here - emotionally charged and scattered - then I understand why she's not getting the result she wants. Here - it's difficult to follow her train of thought, and she's bringing in peripheral information that is irrelevant to the matter at hand.
Uber doesn't care that she spent $80k on 2 new cars. Uber doesn't want to hear that their investigation process is a scam or that OP thinks their deactivation is illegal.
But showing Uber in person 2 original documents (1 with the incorrect VIN and the other with the corrected VIN), and showing Uber in person a notarized letter from the GM or Finance Manager of the dealership explaining they screwed up the VIN on the documents - THAT can make a difference.

Good lawyers (or negotiators) aren't successful only because they are factually right - but primarily because they can present a logical, clear cut, easy to understand argument.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

DriveLV said:


> 1. I would think phone support won't be very helpful. I'd lean more toward a hub in person where you can sit down and lay out the facts with copies of all the relevant documents (both the accurate and inaccurate versions). If OP has original official documents with the wrong VIN on them, she can show them to Uber staff in person and get them to agree they aren't fraudulent - just incorrect.
> 2. I think OP needs to find a friend who is rational and logical in nature and bring them along. Part of the problem in getting a positive resolution may be the way the OP is presenting her case to Uber. If OP is presenting her case to Uber the way she is presenting it here - emotionally charged and scattered - then I understand why she's not getting the result she wants. Here - it's difficult to follow her train of thought, and she's bringing in peripheral information that is irrelevant to the matter at hand.
> Uber doesn't care that she spent $80k on 2 new cars. Uber doesn't want to hear that their investigation process is a scam or that OP thinks their deactivation is illegal.
> But showing Uber in person 2 original documents (1 with the incorrect VIN and the other with the corrected VIN), and showing Uber in person a notarized letter from the GM or Finance Manager of the dealership explaining they screwed up the VIN on the documents - THAT can make a difference.
> ...


Thank you Drive LV so much for the clarification, I will try your advice.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> Peteyvavs,, my husband was deactivated for uploading a fraudulent alterd document.
> But of course he did not do it,, he financed a new car and the dealership sent him an email with the wrong Vin number of the vehicle,, the dealership asked him to provide an insurance card before processing the paperwork, my husband called the insurance company and got the insurance card , he gave the insurance card to the dealer, the dealer provided the registration and gave him the car, my husband uploaded the document to Uber who approved him and he was driving until five months later Uber asked for the renewal,, he tried to submit the renewed insurance card but the system would not accept it, he went to green hub light and the lady discovered that the vin in the registration does not match the VIN at the insurance,, he checked his vehicle door and made sure the vin at the vehicle door matches the vin at the registration. So he called the insurance company and asked them to change the vin to the correct one, and Uber representative at the green light hub is the one who submitted the new document, a month later they deactivated him for uploading an alterd document.
> 
> 
> My husband has no violation with Uber and has been driving for five years his rating is 4.97


Then you need to file suit against the dealership for gross negligence, they violated State law by registering your husband's vehicle fraudulently. Uber had conflicting information on his vehicle and acted upon that information, the dealership is the party at fault for you husband losing his Uber contract. 
I strongly recommend that your husband go after the dealership because they are the primary cause of deactivation.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

dmoney155 said:


> We told you numerous time, no masturbation in the car, but you didn't listen.


If Uber can jerk us around anytime they want, why can't we jerk ourselves around anytime we want? You know what they say - takes 1 to tango.
It only seems fair.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bestjobs said:


> You are saying Uber rocks now but when they deactivate you for a none sense reason you will change your mind dramatically, have courtesy about your fellow drivers Miami kid.
> 
> 
> I do not welcome inappropriate content, this thread is only for supporters, I have no time to waste reading none sense comments.
> ...


Will continue doing what I'm doing and supporting Uber 100%! The more Bestjobs doesn't like the MORE I'll do it.

As a staunch Free Market Capitalist I also support the customer, OVER the driver, 100%. In fact the customer is our "bread and butter".

BTW Bestjobs: Uber is strictly part time, supplemental, fun bucks for me ⛳&#127958;&#128741;&#127864;!

Don't care if I'm deactivated. However, been doing this 4 1/2 years and they haven't cut me loose yet. Supporting Uber and being a 100% customer oriented driver seems to work just fine.

Also, a rider for same time span. No problems there either. In fact, can still hail a vehicle in 2 - 5 minutes. Happen to tip the "better drivers" (70 - 80%), who provide the same service I do, very generously. Always 5☆.

The "lower echelon" entitled drivers receive zero. Sometimes a down rating if they deserve it. Reading your posts motivates me to be more selective with tips and harsher with ratings.

No worries. You're saving me money &#128184;&#128184;!


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

DriveLV said:


> 1. I would think phone support won't be very helpful. I'd lean more toward a hub in person where you can sit down and lay out the facts with copies of all the relevant documents (both the accurate and inaccurate versions). If OP has original official documents with the wrong VIN on them, she can show them to Uber staff in person and get them to agree they aren't fraudulent - just incorrect.
> 2. I think OP needs to find a friend who is rational and logical in nature and bring them along. Part of the problem in getting a positive resolution may be the way the OP is presenting her case to Uber. If OP is presenting her case to Uber the way she is presenting it here - emotionally charged and scattered - then I understand why she's not getting the result she wants. Here - it's difficult to follow her train of thought, and she's bringing in peripheral information that is irrelevant to the matter at hand.
> Uber doesn't care that she spent $80k on 2 new cars. Uber doesn't want to hear that their investigation process is a scam or that OP thinks their deactivation is illegal.
> But showing Uber in person 2 original documents (1 with the incorrect VIN and the other with the corrected VIN), and showing Uber in person a notarized letter from the GM or Finance Manager of the dealership explaining they screwed up the VIN on the documents - THAT can make a difference.
> ...


Going down to the GLH is sound advice also. Op is just venting, let her get it off her chest.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Will continue doing what I'm doing and supporting Uber 100%! The more Bestjobs doesn't like the MORE I'll do it.
> 
> As a staunch Free Market Capitalist I also support the customer, OVER the driver, 100%. In fact the customer is our "bread and butter".
> 
> ...


Why do you think Uber is the best? Serious question .


----------



## Poopy54 (Sep 6, 2016)

7 Pages of this dribble??? Seriously-o:


----------



## South Shore Driver (Jan 17, 2017)

Suppose you engaged a plumber to do a job. Then, for whatever reason, you decide not engage him next time. Can the plumber sue you? The answer is no.

Legally speaking, our relationship with these companies is exactly the same. The only difference is they notify us that they won't be doing business with us in the future.

It hurts, but I don't see legal action as changing the situation.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

dmoney155 said:


> They treat me like their golden child. I don't know what you are talking about. Uber is the best! Don't blame them because you're a screwup. If you behaved you wouldn't be kicked out, that's the bottom line. We told you numerous time, no masturbation in the car, but you didn't listen.


I will have to report your dirty comment, because you are dirty. What do we expect from Uber drivers, low life.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

DriveLV said:


> If Uber can jerk us around anytime they want, why can't we jerk ourselves around anytime we want? You know what they say - takes 1 to tango.
> It only seems fair.


If and when you create an app, and manage to get people to blindly sign up, then you can jerk around to all your heart desires.



Bestjobs said:


> I will have to report your dirty comment, because you are dirty. What do we expect from Uber drivers, low life.


I expect absolutely nothing... I would rather take public transit than uber driver. And I'm not dirty at all... don't you see all these articles about uber drivers performing these types of acts?!... it appears this is normal in uber driver's eyes to jeez all over their passengers and then cry when they get deactivated. I know the TOS is not clear about the matter, but come on, use common sense.



MiamiKid said:


> ...
> As a staunch Free Market Capitalist I also support the customer, OVER the driver, 100%. In fact the customer is our "bread and butter".
> ....


I know right?!... I always chuckle when drivers complain about riders. They're the ones paying you. Go ahead, cancel the ride, see how much money you'll make. Seriously, drivers have to learn their place and just shut up and drive.



The queen &#128120; said:


> Why do you think Uber is the best? Serious question .


Do you see anyone else who will pay you for driving around listening to the radio whenever, wherever you want? Ridehail is best thing ever. I have not sat at the couch watching tv since uber moved in town. Cut my cable cuz of uber. Why waste time?! ... Uber lets you monetize your time you would otherwise have spent watching pointless tv. How is that not best thing since sliced bread?!



Bestjobs said:


> You are saying Uber rocks now but when they deactivate you for a none sense reason you will change your mind dramatically, have courtesy about your fellow drivers Miami kid.


Not really.. I have 0 expectation of this. I'm just milking the cow cuz there is something to milk. I am perfectly aware that at any point the cow can tip over and die and I will be left with no milk... hence, I align my life such that it does not depend on this milk. Manage your risk and you will be fine.



Bestjobs said:


> I do not welcome inappropriate content, this thread is only for supporters, I have no time to waste reading none sense comments.


That's not how forums work... you get the good with the bad.



Bestjobs said:


> .... if we agree that Uber can fire any one for any reason we are creating a tyrant. A dictator that is not welcome among us. And those Uber supporters who are wasting my time with their funny childish comments will come back later crying when Uber kick them out aw well.
> ...


They are not firing you... you are not their employee. Seriously, what are your expectations of uber? to carry you through life while you keep driving car and listening to radio?.... and what if you find better opportunity? you wont terminate your contract with uber?... so it's ok for you to do so, but not other way around? Calling uber a dictator is a joke... you can always leave this so called dictator, however leaving a real dictator typically ends in execution. Reality check... uber is just a way to monetize your vehicle in a flexible way. So stop acting like you are owed anything for doing no more than any ordinary person does, that is drives around and listens to music. Instead be grateful that you had an opportunity (which you blew btw) to monetize your car. Learn from your mistakes.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why do you think Uber is the best? Serious question .


Because it's awesome for most drivers I talk to. It's, seriously, one of the best income streams I've ever had. I'm an investor and doing very well. So, the Uber income is 100% discretionary. Don't need it.

So, every dime I make can be invested to earn more money. Or, it can pay for my fun trips to Miami&#127958;⛳ and Vegas&#128184;&#127864;. As a fulltime job this changes. It would be extremely difficult, if not impossible.

This was very apparent to me within my first week of driving. It does, however, work for some.

My first couple years, of driving income, went totally (100%) to paying off loans on income properties. That's around $1400/month in extra income. So, if I never drive again, Uber's providing me a lifetime residual paycheck of $1400 every month.

THANKS UBER!

Also, utilize Uber, as a passenger, and it's awesome. 99%, of folks I talk to, love it.

In summary, that my final answer to your serious question. I don't expect everyone else to agree. That's life.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Why do you think Uber is the best? Serious question .


He's off his meds again&#128514;


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

[QUOTE=" we financed two cars for over $80,000 and now we are no longer working for Uber and stuck with the payments.
[/QUOTE]
Oh my lord &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128552;&#128552;&#128552;&#129398;&#129398;&#129398;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Virginia is for lovers said:


> [QUOTE=" we financed two cars for over $80,000 and now we are no longer working for Uber and stuck with the payments.


Oh my lord &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128552;&#128552;&#128552;&#129398;&#129398;&#129398;
[/QUOTE]

Financing cars, to the tune of $80K, is financial suicide.

Love Uber's business model; however, as good as it is, it does not even come close to justifying $80,000 of financing.

Wow! You could purchase, or start, many businesses for that kind of investment.

That's why they call it "Rideshare". I take that term literally. You're merely sharing your EXISTING vehicle. Period.


----------



## Bestjobs (Jan 25, 2020)

South Shore Driver said:


> Suppose you engaged a plumber to do a job. Then, for whatever reason, you decide not engage him next time. Can the plumber sue you? The answer is no.
> 
> Legally speaking, our relationship with these companies is exactly the same. The only difference is they notify us that they won't be doing business with us in the future.
> 
> It hurts, but I don't see legal action as changing the situation.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Oh my lord &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128552;&#128552;&#128552;&#129398;&#129398;&#129398;


Financing cars, to the tune of $80K, is financial suicide.

Love Uber's business model; however, as good as it is, it does not even come close to justifying $80,000 of financing.

Wow! You could purchase, or start, many businesses for that kind of investment.

That's why they call it "Rideshare". I take that term literally. You're merely sharing your EXISTING vehicle. Period.
[/QUOTE]
I have friends who invested in $70,000 Large Luxury SUVs. They are Limousine drivers. They can survive even without Uber and Lyft.


----------



## Syn (Jun 30, 2017)

So you didn't quit - you got deactivated, right?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Because it's awesome for most drivers I talk to. It's, seriously, one of the best income streams I've ever had. I'm an investor and doing very well. So, the Uber income is 100% discretionary. Don't need it.
> 
> So, every dime I make can be invested to earn more money. Or, it can pay for my fun trips to Miami&#127958;⛳ and Vegas&#128184;&#127864;. As a fulltime job this changes. It would be extremely difficult, if not impossible.
> 
> ...


I like Uber as well . I wish they would pay more but it's what it's. Uber finance my trips and vacation money . I think it's the best job for part time people and stay at home mom. I


Virginia is for lovers said:


> [QUOTE=" we financed two cars for over $80,000 and now we are no longer working for Uber and stuck with the payments.


Oh my lord &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128552;&#128552;&#128552;&#129398;&#129398;&#129398;
[/QUOTE]
i suggest the OP to start again driving Uber so she can pay her cars .


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Yes it's like Comcast and Verizon. Now people prefer to dosteaming


whoa whoa whoa

Comcast is great!


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I like Uber as well . I wish they would pay more but it's what it's. Uber finance my trips and vacation money . I think it's the best job for part time people and stay at home mom. I
> 
> Oh my lord &#128561;&#128561;&#128561;&#128552;&#128552;&#128552;&#129398;&#129398;&#129398;


i suggest the OP to start again driving Uber so she can pay her cars .
[/QUOTE]
No. She should sell those cars immediately. And rent a car through fair to pay her debt. Drive Fair for 6 month, save money and buy a cheap car for cash.


----------



## Jhudson (Jan 25, 2020)

TemptingFate said:


> Welcome to UP.net.
> 
> Just get a real job and forget about this dumb Uber gig. If it doesn't work for you then move on and improve your life. Taking Uber to court is a joke. You'll never get a lawyer to represent you on contingency because you have zero chance of winning anything of value.


Exactly.....if it's really bad, then just get a regular job and ditch Uber. Gig work isn't meant to be fulltime work. We can keep banging on about Uber this uber that, but at the end of the day it's a choice. If you choose gig work then you choose that line of work.



Disgusted Driver said:


> Let me let you in on a little secret. I did sue uber as lead plaintiff in a class action law suit and it looks like our settlement will be approved. The time and energy involved is substantial and it has almost nothing to do with right and wrong or justice. You can hold onto it and let it poison you or you can get on with your life.
> 
> Again, tryp is a scam, please stop shilling for them.
> 
> And by the way, if you weren't brand new here you would know I'm not an uber employee but how easy it is to sling insults on the web.


Unfortunately lawyers are the only ones that usually get paid. They will gas you up while racking up fees. In my day job at a Pharma, class action settled for $300 million...you know how much each plaintiff got (200 plaintiffs in total)? $32,000 (thirty two thousand dollars) after the lawyers were done measuring *icks and takign the standard 30% PLUS legal fees, expenses etc.
Always remember, no matter who wins or loses, the ultimate winners are lawyers.....and the longer the case drags out, and the bigger the action (class action etc), it's only in the lawyers interest to drag it out.
Don't let anyone gas you up on suing for this or that....There's a great post about this on medium.
https://medium.com/@AlaniPhantom/california-gig-economy-bill-winners-and-losers-a1b0de3c3cc3 
Everybody just wants a piece of your hard earned gig pay. Unions want their cut on every pax you pick up, the tax man wants his due, lawyers want to make you think you're a victim so they can run up billable hours, politicians in union pockets for bloc votes......it's a racket.
Ideally, you should keep more of what you've earned.


----------



## Virginia is for lovers (Nov 22, 2019)

Bestjobs said:


> You are saying Uber rocks now but when they deactivate you for a none sense reason you will change your mind dramatically, have courtesy about your fellow drivers Miami kid.
> 
> 
> I do not welcome inappropriate content, this thread is only for supporters, I have no time to waste reading none sense comments.
> ...


What wrong did I say there? &#129300;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Bestjobs said:


> You are saying Uber rocks now but when they deactivate you for a none sense reason you will change your mind dramatically, have courtesy about your fellow drivers Miami kid.
> 
> 
> I do not welcome inappropriate content, this thread is only for supporters, I have no time to waste reading none sense comments.
> ...


BTW Bestjobs: I have total respect, and show complete courtesy, to our "Rock Star" customers who pay our earnings! And do not owe the "entitled drivers" squat.

Ditto to Uber for making this all possible!

THANKS UBER!
&#128526;



Bestjobs said:


> I quit driving for Uber because Uber treats drivers like a trash, easy come, easy go, I highly disagree about the "permanent deactivation as a final decision" without a fair chance to the driver to appeal and defend himself. I am taking them soon to court for this specific issue,, even criminals have right to defend themselves. And the arbitration they are talking about is just a sham. I believe they have no legal investigation team as they claim, they even hire cheap labor from overseas to work as customer support and they are not well trained to resolve issues. We need with each attempt of deactivation a court order from the state and jury to decide if the driver is guilty or not guilty and then Uber decide to reactivate or permanently deactivate the driver.


Uber had every right to deactivate you. In fact, glad to know you won't driving, with us, any longer. Am sure Uber had good reason to terminate you.

You have ZERO legal case. That's a guarantee. Get over it.

My two cents 
&#128526;


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Bestjobs said:


> Again, I do not welcome unprofessional childish comments, I will have to report any one that is posting none sense, jokes, silly childish comments, respect yourselves and grow up. Only supporters of my thread are welcome and no need for rude and inappropriate childish comments or jokes. Grow up Uber lovers. Now I can see what kind of drivers are working for Uber.
> 
> 
> Thanks Peteyvavs for your professional answer, but the problem is we financed two cars for over $80,000 and now we are no longer working for Uber and stuck with the payments. And still the reason of the deactivation is none sense and if we keep silent and let it go more victims will come every single day unless we stand out and fight.


----------



## tcaud (Jul 28, 2017)

Uber is a ponzi scheme unprecedented in history. It has mostly destroyed the taxi industry and its delivery garbage is a plank in the pathological quest to produce a new breed of beautiful, ruthless people at the expense of kinder, less attractive persons. Your rating is a factor of your looks, nothing else. We should pile on and keep on till it and similar firms bite the dust.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

tcaud said:


> Uber is a ponzi scheme unprecedented in history. It has mostly destroyed the taxi industry and its delivery garbage is a plank in the pathological quest to produce a new breed of beautiful, ruthless people at the expense of kinder, less attractive persons. Your rating is a factor of your looks, nothing else. We should pile on and keep on till it and similar firms bite the dust.


Got it all figured out don't ya? Not.


welikecamping said:


> Please come back and let us know how the court case went.


We already know how the court case will go.


----------



## Fargle (May 28, 2017)

Bestjobs said:


> Yes I will, I am taking them soon to the court and asking for jury duty , my account is still active as a driver but my husband account has been permanently deactivated upon a mistake from the car dealership where he financed the car, the dealer provide the wrong Vin number and they accused him of uploading an alterd document,, all efforts of arbitration with them failed and now we are seeking a trial and jury duty.


They seem to be pulling that line with a lot of people... someone makes a mistake on a form or has messy handwriting and rather than asking for clarification, Uber calls it a "fraudulently altered document".



Bestjobs said:


> We will take our chance and wish for the best, my husband is a victim of a wrong doing from the dealership that provided the wrong Vin and from Uber who did not want even to hear us.


Slander/Libel at the very least.


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

Bestjobs said:


> I am not here to joke, this is not snap chat or face book. I do not welcome childish attitude. Only grown ups please


You must be new here



Cableguynoe said:


> whoa whoa whoa
> 
> Comcast is great!


Shill


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Fargle said:


> They seem to be pulling that line with a lot of people... someone makes a mistake on a form or has messy handwriting and rather than asking for clarification, Uber calls it a "fraudulently altered document".
> 
> 
> Slander/Libel at the very least.


Predicting ZERO for your case.

Attorneys may take your dollars; however, no contingency.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Pay no mind to Miami Kid, he’s just a *******,gun toting, tRump boot licker that‘s off his meds. 
I seriously think that he doesn’t drive for U/L.


----------



## Who is John Galt? (Sep 28, 2016)

Bestjobs said:


> I do not understand, is this Debby Crane a real lawyer or an actor, please do not make fool of me,, I am not here to joke, this is not snap chat or face book. I do not welcome childish attitude. Only grown ups please.


Do you have mad cow disease? It is not Debby Crane.

It is Denny Crane! Denny Crane!

.


----------



## sadboy (Jul 15, 2016)

CA driver here and I can say that right now I'm loving fuber


----------



## Jhudson (Jan 25, 2020)

Less hands in the pie = more PAX's for those who stay. Supply / Demand.


----------



## DriveLV (Aug 21, 2019)

Jhudson said:


> Less hands in the pie = more PAX's for those who stay. Supply / Demand.


Pro-tip: don't eat pie when there are any hands in it. Hand pie is the worst.
A good old fashioned apple pie (sans hands) is a better way to go.


----------



## Gibman73 (May 20, 2016)

A couple interesting facts about UBER. I drive in San Francisco, corporate home of UBER. 

A lot of people just find out this isn’t for them. Drivers have fallen asleep at the wheel or just while they’re waiting for a trip. Some just find they don’t enjoy it for a myriad of reasons. Even if you never get a single complaint, deactivation can be easy. 

I mention driving in the home of UBER because even here in the den of all their tech, all you have to do is faithfully obey their navigation and it will either lead you to an accident or within a reasonably short amount of time you’re likely to amass to many violations because they typically direct into illegal maneuvers or parking violations.


----------



## Megsi (Jan 30, 2020)

We quit uber last month just tired of the bullcrap. We used to do uber eats every damn day and my The type of crap we put up with around the DFW area from Denton all the way to Downtown Dallas. Rude and demanding and horrible customers so many apartments. None have elevators. We have a nice 18 year old car. 2 door coupe all stock and really pretty. Nope cant drive it. It's so annoying. It has to be a certain year and blah blah blah. As long as it's safe and drives idc


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

The effective and best way is to introduce Uber riders to use Lyft. That is.
I am telling every one of my Uber riders to use Lyft. :biggrin: :biggrin:
Uber think we are like replaceable. So I have no royalty to Uber. Done.
Uber pool riders gave me 2 x 1 stars. So I am going to rate all of my future Uber pool riders 1 stars ( if I had picked them up), I had already told Uber about that. Done Deal. . :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## DeafUberDriver (Dec 7, 2018)

Bestjobs said:


> Thanks but you are wrong, yes we can sue Uber and win. Especially when it comes to the violation of their privacy policy of arbitration and misconduct and wrong doing and misclassifying us as independent contractors and more.


I really hope you opted out of arbitration within 30 days after clicking yes to agreement, whether sign up or updated as amended to go through agreement again.

If you did opt out, you have a good chance of prevailing in the court. Gig economy companies depend on arbitration to drag out the process and pay as little money as possible, while sticking you with exorbitant legal fees should they win and you lose. Arbitration is lingo for "cover our ass, force mediation and pay extremely low settlement money (more or less 4 grand) to get rid of litigating pests".


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

DeafUberDriver said:


> I really hope you opted out of arbitration within 30 days after clicking yes to agreement, whether sign up or updated as amended to go through agreement again.
> 
> If you did opt out, you have a good chance of prevailing in the court. Gig economy companies depend on arbitration to drag out the process and pay as little money as possible, while sticking you with exorbitant legal fees should they win and you lose. Arbitration is lingo for "cover our ass, force mediation and pay extremely low settlement money (more or less 4 grand) to get rid of litigating pests".


Or you find a new job instead of complaining about something you continue to do.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Bestjobs said:


> I quit driving for Uber because Uber treats drivers like a trash, easy come, easy go, I highly disagree about the "permanent deactivation as a final decision" without a fair chance to the driver to appeal and defend himself. I am taking them soon to court for this specific issue,, even criminals have right to defend themselves. And the arbitration they are talking about is just a sham. I believe they have no legal investigation team as they claim, they even hire cheap labor from overseas to work as customer support and they are not well trained to resolve issues. We need with each attempt of deactivation a court order from the state and jury to decide if the driver is guilty or not guilty and then Uber decide to reactivate or permanently deactivate the driver.


Wait a minute. You said you quit Uber because they permanently deactivated you? Sorry you got Fired you didn't quit!


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Welcome to UP.net.
> 
> Just get a real job and forget about this dumb Uber gig. If it doesn't work for you then move on and improve your life. Taking Uber to court is a joke. You'll never get a lawyer to represent you on contingency because you have zero chance of winning anything of value.


Are you an attorney?



kingcorey321 said:


> i quit uber 6 months ago. Now there are 50 other drivers that took my place


How do you know 50 drivers took your place?


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Hopindrew said:


> Are you an attorney?


You don't have to be a doctor to know that smoking is bad for your health and you don't have to be a lawyer to know that no lawyer will take up a case against Uber on a contingency basis because a driver doesn't have much to win or much chance of winning in a lawsuit against Uber.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Hopindrew said:


> How do you know 50 drivers took your place?


You are correct to question him. He's dead wrong. It's actually 100 drivers.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

Illini said:


> You are correct to question him. He's dead wrong. It's actually 100 drivers.


How do you know 100 drivers took his place?



TemptingFate said:


> You don't have to be a doctor to know that smoking is bad for your health and you don't have to be a lawyer to know that no lawyer will take up a case against Uber on a contingency basis because a driver doesn't have much to win or much chance of winning in a lawsuit against Uber.


Like I said are you an attorney?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Hopindrew said:


> How do you know 100 drivers took his place?
> 
> 
> Like I said are you an attorney?


I'm not an attorney but I have some experience contracting for legal services and I monitor my local Facebook groups, ant density on the map and the current research to know they are constantly signing up new drivers and are overlooked as they want to be in many regions. With that said I agree with @TemptingFate


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Hopindrew said:


> How do you know 100 drivers took his place?
> 
> 
> Like I said are you an attorney?


You don't offer very much except lame redundant rhetorical questions. Maybe you're just a bot.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> You don't offer very much except lame redundant rhetorical questions. Maybe you're just a bot.


You don't offer a reasonable answer to my question.


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Hopindrew said:


> You don't offer a reasonable answer to my question.


"ObtuseBot has replied to your message."


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> "ObtuseBot has replied to your message."


Not as far as I can see. You seem to be uneducated on the issue you speak of. How do you know 100 drivers took their place.a real answer. No fluff please


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Hopindrew said:


> Not as far as I can see. You seem to be uneducated on the issue you speak of. How do you know 100 drivers took their place.a real answer. No fluff please


I never claimed that 100 drivers took their place. That was @Illini . This bot doesn't even have sufficient reading comprehension to carry a discussion.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> I never claimed that 100 drivers took their place. That was @Illini . This bot doesn't even have sufficient reading comprehension to carry a discussion.


Ah ha so damn funny seeing you get riled up


----------



## TemptingFate (May 2, 2019)

Hopindrew said:


> Ah ha so damn funny seeing you get riled up


Lame Bot is a troll.


----------



## Hopindrew (Jan 30, 2019)

TemptingFate said:


> Lame Bot is a troll.


I'm a bot? Why would you think I'm a bot?


----------



## toronto1983 (Oct 5, 2016)

Bestjobs said:


> I quit driving for Uber because Uber treats drivers like a trash, easy come, easy go, I highly disagree about the "permanent deactivation as a final decision" without a fair chance to the driver to appeal and defend himself. I am taking them soon to court for this specific issue,, even criminals have right to defend themselves. And the arbitration they are talking about is just a sham. I believe they have no legal investigation team as they claim, they even hire cheap labor from overseas to work as customer support and they are not well trained to resolve issues. We need with each attempt of deactivation a court order from the state and jury to decide if the driver is guilty or not guilty and then Uber decide to reactivate or permanently deactivate the driver.


Uber can deactivate you for anything. Fake or legit complain. Get a proper job and get yourself peace of mind.


----------

